# Hilfe - Bewerbungen!



## Motherboard007 (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute! 

Mein Neffe hat sich jüngst an mich gewendet, denn er ist jetzt in die 10. Klasse gekommen und möchte sich rechtzeitig für die Ausbildungsplätze nächstes Jahr bewerben. Finde ich top von ihm, dass er so früh beginnt und sich kein Beispiel an seinem Vater oder mir nimmt. Da hatten wir ganz andere Sachen im Kopf...
Bisher scheint es so, dass er die meisten Bewerbungen in Papierform verschicken muss. Einerseits macht es einen schönen Eindruck mit einer Mappe, die was hermacht. Jedoch bedeutet das auch viel Arbeit für deren alten Familien-Drucker und geht letztendlich dank der Tinte ganz schön ins Geld.

Aushelfen kann ich natürlich, habe ich ihm auch gleich versichert, aber in Zukunft muss er dann die Patronen sowieso selbst bezahlen. Deshalb wäre es sinnig gleich mal nach einer günstigen Alternative Ausschau zu halten. So wirklich trauen möchte er Drittanbietern nicht... Was kann ich ihm am besten empfehlen? Wo darf man sparen und woran nicht?


----------



## P2063 (8. Oktober 2019)

was genau willst du jetzt von uns, eine Empfehlung für einen Drucker, eine Quelle für 3rd party/refill Patronen oder gleich eine Alternative wie einen Onlinedruckdienst der euch den Kram dann zuschickt?

Meine Empfehlung: Soll sich einen billigen HP oder Samsung Laserdrucker kaufen oder zu Weihnachten schenken lassen. Die kosten keine 70€ mehr. Tonerkosten ca 20€/1000 Seiten und wenn man kein Wert auf tolle Fotoausdrucke legt auch langlebiger als jeder Tintenpisser von dem man dann nach 3 Jahren wenn man nach der Ausbildung das nächste mal Bewerbungen drucken will feststellt, dass alles eingetrocknet ist.

Eventuell wäre auch interessant zu wissen, in welcher Branche er sich beweirbt. Manche Handwerksbetriebe wie der lokale Bäcker wollen ja z.B. tatsächlich noch was handschriftliches, für die meisten reichen s/w Ausdrücke aber für irgendeine hippe Kreativagentur darf es doch etwas farbiges Design in der Bewerbung sein.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Oktober 2019)

Wo will er sich denn bewerben?

Zumindest im öffentlichen Dienst laufen die ganzen ersten Bewerbungsschritte über Onlineformulare oder per Mail.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Oktober 2019)

Wie der Kollege vor mir schon sagt Kauf dem ein günstigen laserdrucker und gut ist. Verstehe eh nicht da die meisten noch auf Tinte setzen.
mein hp 1320 habe ich für rund 50€ gekauft vor Vater 10jahren. Seitdem habe ich erst einmal den Toner erneuert, jetzt steht das 2te mal an.


----------



## John_Shaft (11. Oktober 2019)

Hey Motherboard007,

lieb von dir, ihm so zur Seite zu stehen. Wie meine Vorgänger schon erwähnt haben, wäre ein Laserdrucker für die Zukunft auf jeden Fall eine gute und gar nicht so teure Anschaffung. Kann er sich ja wirklich zu Weihnachten von dir oder seinen Eltern schenken lassen. Das ist wenigstens etwas Vernünftiges!

Dass er Drittanbietern nicht unbedingt vertrauen möchte, kann ich verstehen. Allerdings gibt es mittlerweile so viele Anbieter und Plattfomen, dass ich meine Meinung geändert habe und guten Gewissens auch meinen Bekannten und Freunden (die noch Druckerpatronen verwenden) sowas empfehlen kann. In den meisten Fällen macht man dabei nichts falsch und der Drucker macht seine Arbeit genau so gut wie bei Original-Produkten. Schau doch zum Beispiel mal hier: Druckerpatronen & Toner bei Tintencenter | Druckerzubehör online kaufen

Für die Bewerbungen kann er sich ja nochmal Druckerpatronen und/oder Toner bestellen, danach wäre ein Umstieg empfohlen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## John_Shaft (11. Oktober 2019)

@drstoecker
Das klingt ja super!


----------

